# iPod Nano dans le lave-linge: espoir?



## iSuck (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Il y a presque deux semaines que mon iPod Nano 4e génération est accidentellement passé dans la machine à laver. Presque deux semaines se sont écoulées (sans avoir rien fait avec, juste en le laissant sécher), et j'ai constaté plusieurs améliorations en le branchant à un ordinateur:
-L'iPod émet deux bips: signe que la batterie fonctionne encore.
-On peut entendre les clics de la molette (parfois on entend un défilement dans les menus).
-L'iPod est reconnu comme disque externe et iTunes propose de synchroniser l'iPod.
-Et non des moindres: il est toujours possible de lire de la musique! 

Bilan: j'en déduis aisément que si l'écran reste désespérement noir, c'est qu'il ne fonctionne plus.

Donc: 
-est-ce que mon diagnostic est correct, Docteur?
-Est-ce que je m'y prends correctement?
-Y a-t-il un espoir de le voir fonctionner normalement?
-Où s'adresser pour un remplacement d'écran LCD? (Plus cher, mais moins risqué)
-Est-il possible de faire le remplacement soi-même, et dans quelles conditions? (Plus risqué mais moins cher)
Merci d'avance!

P.S.: Je sais que c'est le 10362e topic consacré à ce sujet, mais on va dire que mon problème est particulier.


----------



## naas (6 Août 2010)

bricomac


----------



## arbaot (8 Août 2010)

diagnostic
des cas de passage en machine en VO il ressort que cela pourrait être ( en plus) un rétro-éclairage défectueux => Led soudé à la carte mère.

si c'est le retro éclairage qui est HS en mettant l'écran en pleine lumière on distingue l'affichage

faire réparer 
à Paris
Bricomac  à Nice

changer l'écran à la maison
un tuto DIY d'ifixit  
un écran = 30 port compris ici ou là ou là

le remplacer
sur le refurb actuellement des nano 4° et 5° g à partir 99


----------



## iSuck (14 Août 2010)

Bon, il s'avère que la batterie n'a pas l'air de se recharger correctement: je le laisse branché 3 heures, je le débranche et re-branche, et voilà qu'iTunes me propose de restaurer mon iPod. J'ai beau répéter la manoeuvre, même résultat.
Pour rappel, j'étais arrivé à défiler dans les menus et lire de la musique "à l'aveuglette" pendant quelques minutes dans le sens propre du terme!

Votre diagnostic, docteur? Batterie morte?

Merci à tous ceux qui prennent le soin de me répondre!


----------

